# Why are skeletons afraid of roller coasters?



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Because if you just want to shake hands with them, you are touching their bone, if you want to pat them on the back, you are touching their bone!
If you get mad and slap one, you are touching their bone!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------

